# Green thumbs: suggestions for Halloween-compatible plants?



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

A very hardy plant that works well is these grassy type plants-

Ornamental Grass Plants, Ornamental Grass Plant Nursery

It softens hard landscape in the summer months, but goes dry in the fall. It doesn't die back though. The grass just browns over and holds it's shape. This makes for excellent halloween display when you put some things around it and provide good lighting. It's a low maintenance and a hardy grower. You'll likely have to break it up after a few years and each spring, you trim the dead grass back and it springs up even bigger for the summer. Looks great at night at halloween time.

Dan


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Dan! That's a good suggestion.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Try alysim...I think thats how you spell it. It grows great in Washington. I have a lot growing and it is good stuff and seems to do well in our climat. It does need water in the dry months so sprinklers or a hole near by is a must. Ivy is good. also I have some clematis on fences. it will be out of bloom by October, but very viny and creepy looking when fall comes.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i was going to suggest the grasses too. I lived in Maine, and found that after my Iris blossoms went, the long leaves were great for the cemetery. I also had Dragons Blood, a red leaved ground cover. It blooms with small pinkish flowers in summer but looked great with the october garden 

Plus, you cant beat that name for a halloween plant.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ooooo! Dragon's blood! Neat!


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure of the planting zone requirements for WA, but you could try to start a Creeping Fig for ground cover in or around your pumpkin patch and yard. You can train it to spread or to go vertical. It's all over the place here in the south - where we are also experience long wet/hot/humid/sauna- wet/muggy seasons and short cool/dry seasons. I also think it's frost tolerant, but I won't swear to it. Plants pretty much bloom all year round down here unless they get hard ground frost, so you'll have to research when Creeping Fig will bloom around your October needs.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the alysum is very pretty, and it comes in lots of colors.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a small tree named corkscrew hazel. I think it makes a great Halloween Addition.

Google Image Result for http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/13645538.jpg

I suggest you Google image "corkscrew Hazel" You'll love it when the leaves fall.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! Awesome suggestions. That corkscrew hazel is amazing!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Plant a fast-growing climbing vine in a large pot. When you put up your cemetary (and if you have a fence) reposition the pot with the now-long vines in and out of the fence and graveyard. Or snip the vines off during the first week of October, let them dry, and use them as decoration, or combine them into a scarecrow.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Love the corkscrew hazel, wonder if it can tolerate FL weather.

Vines are always good, nice creep factor, just make sure whatever you pick isn't an intrusive variety. Fighting something off can be as bad or worse in the long run.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Western washington... are you a zone 8? USNA - USDA Plant Hardiness Zone Map: North-West US
I think a local greenhouse would probably be able to give the best advise about what will be blooming or looking its best in the fall Native Plant Nursery or Nurseries - Washington, WA, but here's some of what I found in mom's info (She's the green thumbed one in our family ) She says most important is to find a plant that will survive in your zone and be suitable for whatever amount of sun it will be getting. 

This website has a huge list of plants that are native to western washington- Regional Plant List - Oregon, OR, Washington, WA

I'm partial to bleeding hearts. I think they also have them in solid white, and white and red combo's now too.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a link to some info on the Orkscrew Hazel. You will see a few references to its success in Washington.

PlantFiles: Detailed information on Corkscrew Hazel, Contorted Filbert, Harry Lauder's Walking Stick Corylus avellana 'Contorta'

Hope this helps.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

As mentioned before, ornamental grasses look good in a haunt. They're low maintenance and come in many shapes and sizes. They're also good for obscuring props or lighting and have a cool texture when lit up. Smaller shrub roses may work for you too. Varieties like the "Knockout" roses are low maintenance and look good in a haunt. As a bonus you'll have roses from early summer to frost. Here in NY they sometimes bloom until about Christmas if it's mild enough. Here's a pic with one of my ornamental grasses in it.

View attachment 9761


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

That does have a nice overgrowth effect, Killed By Death. 

I'm using mondo grass in some areas (get the regular kind, as my dwarf variety hasn't grown a milimeter since I put it in 4 years ago. I should dig them back up and move them closer together.) Even regular mondo does not grow very big, but it does give the un-mowed grass effect. Otherwise, I just drive around and collect dead branches that I see in the street or elsewhere and dump them in front of the tombstones, with 1 branch leaning on a tombstone as though it just fell down that way.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have a contorted filbert. When it has leaves on it, it looks like it needs water all the time. but when the leaves fall off it is the creepiest tree ever. Definately best in winter. I wish it would lose it's leaves before Halloween. Someone may have mentioned this but there is black mondo grass. I have it and it is very black. Slow to get started though. Never plant english ivy, its very creepy looking but it is terribly invasive.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I was going to comment on the corkscrew hazel again, I was talking to my mom since she has a greenhouse, she says it's the same thing as the walking stick & contorted filbert but doto already gave a link for that.
What about nightshade? I think it's poisonous to animals though?? 
Or the corpse flower.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I found a great site for ground colver plants and wanted to post the link (and a few suggestions) for future reference.









_Ceanothus 'Blue Carpet' • Californian lilac - USA - evergreen groundcover for dry sunny sites._









_Pachysandra terminalis • groundcover for shade
Useful low-growing groundcover for shade or full sun (in sun leaves turn bright yellow). Grows happily almost anywhere as groundcover for wet sites or dry soils. Evergreen groundcover plant._









_Geranium sanguineum • bloody cranesbill - Eurasia - long flowering perennial groundcover._









_Ajuga reptans • Ground cover, flowering _


----------

